# More aggressive threads



## brownsfn2 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have looked in the library and it explains well how to do kitless with a M12x.75 tap and die for the cap.  I have successfully made a few practice cap and body threads and just find that it takes a long time for the cap to seat on the body with threads that fine.  

Can someone recommend a size that is a bit more aggressive?  I really do not want to put in the expense for a triple start yet.  I was hoping someone had some experience with something that capped the pen with a little less turns.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2015)

You can make the thread section shorter is one way. make them less than a 1/4 inch long. If you go to a larger pitch say 1mm or 1.5 it will screw on faster but it will effect your look and possibly some of your inside dimensions.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does is still hold the cap well if it is only 1/4" long or less?  I guess I should just Try.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes it only takes a full thread or two to hold the cap on. .200 long is apx 5mm or apx 7 full revolutions at .75 pitch.  You could easily drop it down to 3mm long, 1/8th.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 31, 2015)

If you're concerned with how it'd look with only a few threads on the body of the pen you can always drill out some of the threads in the cap. If I'm not happy with the # of turns after I'm done with the pen I take an exacto and cut some away.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 31, 2015)

I recommend not using a course pitch thread. I made a pen with a course  pitch and it didn't look good. Also, the thread depth didn't leave enough material for the internal section threads. It evidentially broke.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> If you're concerned with how it'd look with only a few threads on the body of the pen you can always drill out some of the threads in the cap. If I'm not happy with the # of turns after I'm done with the pen I take an exacto and cut some away.



Do you mean so that the threads start further up inside the cap?


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 31, 2015)

brownsfn2 said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're concerned with how it'd look with only a few threads on the body of the pen you can always drill out some of the threads in the cap. If I'm not happy with the # of turns after I'm done with the pen I take an exacto and cut some away.
> ...


 
Correct. By taking out the first couple of threads it'll decrease the number of turns to close the cap. Do a little at a time until you get a feel for how far to take it. You still need enough threads to hold everything nice and tight.


----------

